# Smart Hedge Trimming



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OTUmlFQtE0[/media]


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Well done and Bahama Shutters in MN !


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

this is how I do my entire property of half acre of 50+plants .i do a couple yards part time and it is too time consuming so I use hedge trimmer lightly.even with the added tarping time it's still quicker.i love hand pruning,but it is what it is.any ideas on how to tarp or collect clippings faster in mulch beds?great video and thank you


----------

